#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Where to go for summer training?

## navi

hello 
plzz tell me about 6 month training in communication field  plzz e except like airtel.bsnl  etc ..for ECE 3rd year





  Similar Threads: Internship or Summer Training alimco summer training report ppt in summer training Summer Training in Asia's Biggest Cisco/Networking Training Company with Live Projects Wants to do Summer Training Summer Training

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

Navi you can go for training in companies like DRDO and other PSU's. Other than these you can also apply to companies like DishTV. Also you can take part in some project activities at colleges like IIT's and top NIT's.

----------


## navi

> Navi you can go for training in companies like DRDO and other PSU's. Other than these you can also apply to companies like DishTV. Also you can take part in some project activities at colleges like IIT's and top NIT's.


sir/ma'am 
 thanks a lot for helping me.i just want to know how we can participate  in project activities at IIT'S and NIT's .

----------


## hari11

visit ur nearest NIIT centre and ask about coure details

----------


## aaron

I go to village in summer...

----------


## priyas

Hi Navi,
I am also pursuing third year engineering specialization in ECE. I was searching for internship for summer and found these sites to have some useful info on training. check these out:

www.twenty19.com - Internship, Opportunities in India and Abroad
www.internabroad.com -  international internships, exchange programs
www.idex.in  volunteering opportunities, work for ngos

Hope it will be useful to you.

All the best for your summer training.  :):

----------


## amydecia

Don't go for a brand here as well.Good thought by admin . Just focus the  near & best place you can get all practical knowledge, No worries  its bigger firm or not. They will not admit to come & join them  easily. so follow step by step. Then you can easily compatible with  bigger & better firm. Collect information about those where you can  get increase you knowledge .

----------


## mauryaishank

Always remember one thing, Now A Days no company will open your document file.

So My suggestion is dont go for a reputed certificate only.

Do some training from a training company where you can gain knowledge , not only a certificate.

Because in the end only Knowledge matters not a certificate.

There are various companies like

Star-Gaze Corporation
EI Systems
Kriyon

Etc.

In my college Star-Gaze Had a collaboration for summer training , they came and conducted summer training in my own campus. You can also do the same
contact them
@ +91-9452445155

----------

